# Nine months of collecting equals...



## reverieinbflat (Dec 7, 2007)

MY Tiny, but growing MAC collection. Even MAC_Whore started somewhere.







How Adorable. Let me know if you need something pointed out.


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## makeba (Dec 7, 2007)

Its all sooo pretty!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 7, 2007)

Awww....I have faith you can build up your collection!  I think you are off to a wonderful--and very budget conscience (unlike me!)--start!  I can't wait to see more pics in the future!!


----------



## athenav (Dec 7, 2007)

you have a nice collection, keep on adding and keep us updated.


----------



## sweetr (Dec 9, 2007)

What a nice collection, please keep us updated.


----------



## nunu (Dec 9, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

very good start!


----------

